# PR 189 processing in progress, Wife pregnant



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

We, me and my spouse, submitted our 189 PR application on 5th March 2017. We have completed all the procedures - Documents submission, PCC and Medicals.

Today, 13 May 2017, it was confirmed that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant. Should I inform the CO about this now or should I wait until the first trimester of pregnancy to inform this to our CO, if we do not get the grant by then? Please excuse if I am being over-optimistic about the grant date since I am not very aware of the current processing timelines.

Can anyone share if anyone else has experienced a similar situation? Also, what would be the more appropriate thing to do for me right now?

Appreciate all the help.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cheers,
Karthik

*ANZSCO* : 261312 Developer Programmer
*Points*: 70 [30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)]
*ACS Letter Received*: 14 November 2016
*PTE-A*: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 :14 February 2017
*EOI Submitted*: 15 February 2017
*Invitation to apply*: 1 March 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 05 Mar 2017
*CO Allocated*: GSM Adelaide : 15 March 2017
*CO - IR-1 *: 15 March 2017
*PCC*: 27 March 2017
*Medicals submitted to DIBP*: 18 April 2017
*Responded to IR-1*: 11 April 2017
*CO - IR-2 *: 28 April 2017
*Responded to IR-2*: 11 May 2017
*Employment Verification*: 09 May 2017
*Visa Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Karthik1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We, me and my spouse, submitted our 189 PR application on 5th March 2017. We have completed all the procedures - Documents submission, PCC and Medicals.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.. I would suggest the following:
Option 1:

1. Wait till July end or Aug Mid (Hope you will get grant by that time).
2. Plan delivery in Aus post grant so that applying for child visa process is avoided and your child will be Aus citizen by birth.

Option 2: 
1. if grant is delayed to by Aug first week; contact CO explain your situation and request politely that when can expect the grant since wish to give birth to child in Aus.

I hope CO may respond; if it is positive same as option 1 or if it is negative then request the CO to put your case on hold till delivery. Post delivery submit the documents of child and get grant for all at one time.

Option 3:

If you not in a position to go Australia for delivery even if you get the grant before August then better to inform the CO after the first trimester and request to put the case on hold till child's birth to get PR for all at the same time.

Because if you get the grant and do not want to travel till delivery then applying child visa separately involves huge cost and time.

All the best.


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Karthik1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We, me and my spouse, submitted our 189 PR application on 5th March 2017. We have completed all the procedures - Documents submission, PCC and Medicals.
> 
> ...


Hi Karthik 
First of all Best wishes to you. I'm exactly in the same situation as you are. Submitted all the documents for me & wife (PCC, Medicals, etc) and waiting for the grant of 189 Visa. This week it is confirmed that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and We decided to have our First baby. My PR application submitted on 9th March 2017 and completed all the documents submission by 24th April. 

We decided to have our baby delivered in India during Dec 2017 and I would like to clarify on below things from the experts in this forum... 

1) If we get grant before July 2017, we make our first entry during 2nd trimester and return back to India for delivery - Whether we can get dependent visas for my Child to carry with us post delivery (5 or 6 months after delivery)? Reason for asking this is - I read that 101-Child PR visa will take more than 1 year and it will be very long wait for us. 

2) Can I inform CO to put our application on hold now till delivery to include child for PR ? How long it will take for PR approval upon submission of all the child documents. 

3) If we follow option 2 and CO agreed to hold our application - Both Our PCC, medicals are expiring in March 2018 and our baby due in Dec 2016. Do we need to take new documents to have longer first date of entry (Reason being we prefer baby to be in India for first 6 months for family elderly support and then immigrate to Australia). 

It would be helpful if I can get experienced people comments on this. 

Thanks


----------



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

rvd said:


> Congratulations.. I would suggest the following:
> Option 1:
> 
> 1. Wait till July end or Aug Mid (Hope you will get grant by that time).
> ...



Thanks rvd. Our plan, at the moment is to keep our fingers crossed with a hope that we will receive the grant by mid-July, failing which I would request the CO to put my case on hold till the delivery is completed in December-end. I am not in favour of planning the delivery in Australia since it would take some time for me to wrap things up with my job here in India and then move to Australia and with the uncertainty in the next few months. It would be a tough time to take care of my wife and job hunt at the same time. Really appreciate that you took time to help us with these suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

sathsumi said:


> Hi Karthik
> First of all Best wishes to you. I'm exactly in the same situation as you are. Submitted all the documents for me & wife (PCC, Medicals, etc) and waiting for the grant of 189 Visa. This week it is confirmed that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and We decided to have our First baby. My PR application submitted on 9th March 2017 and completed all the documents submission by 24th April.
> 
> We decided to have our baby delivered in India during Dec 2017 and I would like to clarify on below things from the experts in this forum...
> ...



Thanks Sathsumi. Congratulations to you guys too and do keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Hope all the babies cited in this discussion are finally born and enjoying their sweetest moments while we all move around like zombies with very less sleep. I too am in a similar situation as you must have already understood. Uploaded all documents for my nov '17 born son in immiaccount and apprised to my case officers "changed email address" that I have uploaded everything. I didn't attach these docs in the email though. Could you let me know your status?


----------



## Wed (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi All,
Even I'm in a similar situation. Medicals & PCC done on Dec 11 2017, got to know my wife's pregnant on Jan 8 2018. I've already emailed the CO about it and asked him to put the application on hold, and provided the due date. I hope only that is required, and we don't need to submit Form 1022 during pregnancy? 

Wed


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope all the babies cited in this discussion are finally born and enjoying their sweetest moments while we all move around like zombies with very less sleep. I too am in a similar situation as you must have already understood. Uploaded all documents for my nov '17 born son in immiaccount and apprised to my case officers "changed email address" that I have uploaded everything. I didn't attach these docs in the email though. Could you let me know your status?


Hi,

Can you tell me how much time it took CO to create profile of new born after you updated them. Also, I am assuming that i have to click on Update Us button and inform them once baby is born. We are pregnant and expecting our first child in April 2018, I have already clicked on Update us and mentioned about pregnancy though there is no CO contact yet. Please reply. Thanks!


----------



## josey231 (Apr 1, 2018)

Karthik or Sathsumi , I am in the same situation as you guys are. 
Please update us on how it went with your current progress.


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

josey231 said:


> Karthik or Sathsumi , I am in the same situation as you guys are.
> Please update us on how it went with your current progress.


Hi some of us have joined in a WhatsApp group to share progress. Please enable direct messages so that i can share the WhatsApp group link.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have come to this similar situation, however a bit early stage. My wife is 11 weeks pregnant and i am expecting invite in 1-3 Weeks. Please help me with what option i will have to apply for visa once i will receive an invite. By the time i will receive invite my wife will be crossing first trimester.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have come to this similar situation, however a bit early stage. My wife is 11 weeks pregnant and i am expecting invite in 1-3 Weeks. Please help me with what option i will have to apply for visa once i will receive an invite. By the time i will receive invite my wife will be crossing first trimester.


Once invited, complete Th application process and pay the visa fees
Obviously you cannot complete your spouse medicals, so the CO will contact you for the same.
At that point you can give evidence of the pregnancy and request him to put the application on hold till such time the child is born.

You can then get the child added to the PR application and get the medicals for the child and mother together, and restart the application processing 

This is the route followed by most members
Cheers


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once invited, complete Th application process and pay the visa fees
> Obviously you cannot complete your spouse medicals, so the CO will contact you for the same.
> At that point you can give evidence of the pregnancy and request him to put the application on hold till such time the child is born.
> 
> ...



Hey newbienz, I have a weird situation here. My wife was pregnant and in january i informed by clicking on Update Us. On 17th May I clicked on update us again to inform that we are blessed with baby girl, and uploaded her birth certificte and passport under my wife's documents. Same has been communicated in Update us, and have sent an email as well. In the same communication I mentioned that while baby profile is being added, we will go for PCC and health and it will be uploaded soon.

On 24th May, CO sent an email asking for PCC and health for me and my wife. I uploaded both the documents on 5th June 2018 and sent an email to CO.

Now, today, I got an email, that I and my wife got the grant. This is weird, they havent added my child's details at all. Please suggest what will be next course of action. I am not sure if they pay attention to mails sent to gsm.allocated email ID.

Please suggest!


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

sathsumi said:


> Hi Karthik
> First of all Best wishes to you. I'm exactly in the same situation as you are. Submitted all the documents for me & wife (PCC, Medicals, etc) and waiting for the grant of 189 Visa. This week it is confirmed that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and We decided to have our First baby. My PR application submitted on 9th March 2017 and completed all the documents submission by 24th April.
> 
> We decided to have our baby delivered in India during Dec 2017 and I would like to clarify on below things from the experts in this forum...
> ...



Guys Congratulations. 
I know I am responding almost after an year to original post still wanted to understand what does on hold means in this case.
Later when we are eligible for medicals after baby is born, DIBP will pick our case, continuing application process considering we already were selected in ITA round even suppose that time the cutoff is more than how we had when we were put on hold.

Please suggest


----------

